# PAF Pilots have unmatched professionalism: Chief of USAF



## nadeemkhan110

ISLAMABAD: (APP) Chief of Staff United States Air Force General David Lee Goldfein visited Air Headquarters here on Saturday.

On his arrival at Air Headquarters, the distinguished guest was received by Air Chief Marshal Sohail Aman, Chief of the Air Staff, Pakistan Air Force.

The visiting guest paid homage to martyrs of PAF by laying a wreath on the Martyrs’ Monument.
The visiting dignitary was introduced to Principal Staff Officers of Pakistan Air Force.

Later, he called on Air Chief in his office. Both the dignitaries remained together for some time and discussed matters of professional and mutual interest.

The Air Chief also highlighted contributions of Pakistan Armed Forces and particularly PAF’s role in operation Zarb-e-Azb.

General David Lee Goldfein appreciated PAF’s unmatched professionalism and its pivotal role in the ongoing operation against terrorism.

The US Air Force delegation is on official visit to Pakistan on invitation of Pakistan Air Force.

Source: https://timesofislamabad.com/paf-pi...ofessionalism-chief-of-staff-usaf/2016/08/13/

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Muhammad Omar

PAF is the best

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

I take that as a compliment. But professionalism of PAF pilots might be second to none nonetheless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

nadeemkhan110 said:


> ISLAMABAD: (APP) Chief of Staff United States Air Force General David Lee Goldfein visited Air Headquarters here on Saturday.
> 
> On his arrival at Air Headquarters, the distinguished guest was received by Air Chief Marshal Sohail Aman, Chief of the Air Staff, Pakistan Air Force.
> 
> The visiting guest paid homage to martyrs of PAF by laying a wreath on the Martyrs’ Monument.
> The visiting dignitary was introduced to Principal Staff Officers of Pakistan Air Force.
> 
> Later, he called on Air Chief in his office. Both the dignitaries remained together for some time and discussed matters of professional and mutual interest.
> 
> The Air Chief also highlighted contributions of Pakistan Armed Forces and particularly PAF’s role in operation Zarb-e-Azb.
> 
> General David Lee Goldfein appreciated PAF’s unmatched professionalism and its pivotal role in the ongoing operation against terrorism.
> 
> The US Air Force delegation is on official visit to Pakistan on invitation of Pakistan Air Force.
> 
> Source: https://timesofislamabad.com/paf-pi...ofessionalism-chief-of-staff-usaf/2016/08/13/



Why USAF Chief visiting Pakistan? For "Do more" thing or something else?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muhammadali233

Basel said:


> Why USAF Chief visiting Pakistan? For "Do more" thing or something else?


Cause Pak air chief was in russia the other day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeGenD

Basel said:


> Why USAF Chief visiting Pakistan? For "Do more" thing or something else?


He was invited.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

LeGenD said:


> He was invited.



Why he was invited? They are not playing friendly with us these days.



muhammadali233 said:


> Cause Pak air chief was in russia the other day.



So you mean he is here with stick to keep PAF away from its available options?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

LeGenD said:


> I take that as a compliment. But professionalism of PAF pilots might be second to none nonetheless.


Any doubt....although we know PAF likes to keep a tab on these things.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## LeGenD

Basel said:


> Why he was invited? They are not playing friendly with us these days.


My friend, our Chief of Air Staff invited him. The agenda of this meeting is not public knowledge yet. 

Politics aside, armed forces perceive matters in a different manner than general public.


----------



## Basel

LeGenD said:


> My friend, our Chief of Air Staff invited him. The agenda of this meeting is not public knowledge yet.
> 
> Politics aside, armed forces perceive matters in a different manner than general public.



Our CoAS may plead for more F-16s and cooperation while showing them that we have option to avail.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

Windjammer said:


> Any doubt....although we know PAF likes to keep a tab on these things.


Bro,

F-16 Block 52+ is an excellent aircraft. In capable hands (e.g. experienced PAF pilots), it can take on any 4th generation fighter aircraft in a battle. 

However, exercises are meant for evaluating others and learning from them, but war is a different story. In a (modern-era) conventional conflict, a state's network-centric warfare capabilities and situational awareness will make considerable difference for it in the battlefield.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Basel said:


> Why he was invited? They are not playing friendly with us these days.


He's visiting at the invitation of PAF, just like our Airchief was invited by his Russian counterpart. Armed forces operate differently than the politicians, remember a PAF contingent is currently in US participating in Red Flag.



LeGenD said:


> Bro,
> 
> F-16 Block 52+ is an excellent aircraft. In capable hands (e.g. experienced PAF pilots), it can take on any 4th generation fighter aircraft in a battle.
> 
> Exercises are meant for evaluating others and learning from them. However, war is a different story. NATO's real strengths are its unparalleled network-centric warfare capabilities and situational awareness.



Actually it was the F-16A MLU model.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## LeGenD

Windjammer said:


> He's visiting at the invitation of PAF, just like our Airchief was invited by his Russian counterpart. Armed forces operate differently than the politicians, remember a PAF contingent is currently in US participating in Red Flag.


Exactly.



Windjammer said:


> Actually it was the F-16A MLU model.


Fair enough. I suppose MLU is worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Windjammer said:


> .
> Actually it was the F-16A MLU model.



So I guess they really were upgraded to block 50 standard.


----------



## Windjammer

dsr478 said:


> So I guess they really were upgraded to block 50 standard.



Some say closer to Block-52. ???


----------



## redgriffin

Only difference between even (Pratt & Whitney F-100) & odd (GE F-110) number blocks is the engine. Nothing else


----------



## Irfan Baloch

nadeemkhan110 said:


> ISLAMABAD: (APP) Chief of Staff United States Air Force General David Lee Goldfein visited Air Headquarters here on Saturday.
> 
> On his arrival at Air Headquarters, the distinguished guest was received by Air Chief Marshal Sohail Aman, Chief of the Air Staff, Pakistan Air Force.
> 
> The visiting guest paid homage to martyrs of PAF by laying a wreath on the Martyrs’ Monument.
> The visiting dignitary was introduced to Principal Staff Officers of Pakistan Air Force.
> 
> Later, he called on Air Chief in his office. Both the dignitaries remained together for some time and discussed matters of professional and mutual interest.
> 
> The Air Chief also highlighted contributions of Pakistan Armed Forces and particularly PAF’s role in operation Zarb-e-Azb.
> 
> General David Lee Goldfein appreciated PAF’s unmatched professionalism and its pivotal role in the ongoing operation against terrorism.
> 
> The US Air Force delegation is on official visit to Pakistan on invitation of Pakistan Air Force.
> 
> Source: https://timesofislamabad.com/paf-pi...ofessionalism-chief-of-staff-usaf/2016/08/13/


very polite of him to say so

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CHI RULES

Basel said:


> Our CoAS may plead for more F-16s and cooperation while showing them that we have option to avail.


Do an Air Chief of USA play any positive role in supply of F16s to Pak, considering facts one can't think so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

Windjammer said:


> Any doubt....although we know PAF likes to keep a tab on these things.



Was is it RAF? or italians in typhoons?


----------



## Windjammer

Mugwop said:


> Was is it RAF? or italians in typhoons?



Some sources got mixed up and quoted RAF but it was definitely Italians.
The Saudi Typhoons and Eagles suffered even worse at the hands of PAF boys.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Humble Analyst

muhammadali233 said:


> Cause Pak air chief was in russia the other day.


I hope no more EF SOLAH


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Windjammer said:


> Some say closer to Block-52. ???



Block 50 is what I have heard, and that's good enough for me.



Windjammer said:


> Some sources got mixed up and quoted RAF but it was definitely Italians.



You sure? Do you have a source stating it was the Italians because I have only heard it was the RAF.


----------



## untitled

His plane F16 was shot down over Serbia and was rescued when he was a Lt.Col in 1999





https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ficer-survived-getting-shot-down-over-serbia/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mugwop

Windjammer said:


> Some sources got mixed up and quoted RAF but it was definitely Italians.
> *The Saudi Typhoons and Eagles suffered even worse at the hands of PAF boys.*



Are there any threads or articles on that here?


----------



## jermankill

PAF second to non

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebrahym

Windjammer said:


> The Saudi Typhoons and Eagles suffered even worse at the hands of PAF boys


bhai koi source e dey do
aur category kn c thi BVR ya WVR?
i bet it was a dogfight
there is no way F sola can match 
BVR or EW suite of EFT?
but still i m totally confused and yet feel so much proud plz do update me on this



Mugwop said:


> Was is it RAF? or italians in typhoons?


exactly hoe Italians or Arabians gonna use EFT is one thing and how RAF gonna use them is other 
but still yar this is confusingly great news


----------



## war&peace




----------



## Windjammer

Mugwop said:


> Are there any threads or articles on that here?





ebrahym said:


> bhai koi source e dey do
> aur category kn c thi BVR ya WVR?
> i bet it was a dogfight
> there is no way F sola can match
> BVR or EW suite of EFT?
> but still i m totally confused and yet feel so much proud plz do update me on this
> 
> 
> exactly hoe Italians or Arabians gonna use EFT is one thing and how RAF gonna use them is other
> but still yar this is confusingly great news



All that later, let's enjoy Independence day celebrations today.
This is a PAF F-16 releasing flares over PAF Academy Risalpur last night.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Basel

CHI RULES said:


> Do an Air Chief of USA play any positive role in supply of F16s to Pak, considering facts one can't think so.



Yes, in terms of EDA.


----------



## TOPGUN

PAF is for sure one of the best it sets its self in the top elite AF's of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Windjammer said:


> All that later, let's enjoy Independence day celebrations today.
> This is a PAF F-16 releasing flares over PAF Academy Risalpur last night.



Damn 
Best pic


----------



## Ghazwa e Hind

No doubt! Our pilots are true gems and they have always proved their worth. Few minutes ago i was in discussion with a legend retired F-16 pilot. He said that PAF pilots in F-16s can whip the most advanced weapons of our adversaries.


----------



## HAIDER

Basel said:


> Why USAF Chief visiting Pakistan? For "Do more" thing or something else?


New assignments are coming up for PAF. After Turkish coup, change of interest in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Windjammer said:


> Any doubt....although we know PAF likes to keep a tab on these things.


I used to live in Alexandria behind Pentagon city and worked in Fairfax which is also close by. I met so many USAF pilots there and they used to tell me how they all thought PAF guys were just amazing & best pilots ever! A freind f mine joined USAF years later and said the same thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Basel

HAIDER said:


> New assignments are coming up for PAF. After Turkish coup, change of interest in the region.



India will perform new assignments, not Pakistan as they are really annoyed with us.


----------



## Thorough Pro

Guys don't take these statements too seriously, they don't prove or disprove anything. Their public affairs dept. knows what will make Pakistani nation go gaga, and they said it. I mean how much of interaction is there between the two AF's for anyone to evaluate the other and make such a comment.





Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> I used to live in Alexandria behind Pentagon city and worked in Fairfax which is also close by. I met so many USAF pilots there and they used to tell me how they all thought PAF guys were just amazing & best pilots ever! A freind f mine joined USAF years later and said the same thing.



No! you did not meet any USAF pilot and they did not make any such comments. Last time two AF's had a brief interaction was in 2010 Red flag, now they will have a brief interaction again in 2016, and btw most USAF pilots taking part in these exercises are rookies, and PAF sends it elite in such exercises, so even if ( though I highly doubt it) any USAF rookie pilot made any such comments, I would take them as a general good natured polite comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Faheem.dsa

Windjammer said:


> Some sources got mixed up and quoted RAF but it was definitely Italians.
> The Saudi Typhoons and Eagles suffered even worse at the hands of PAF boys.


Any reference backing your claim?


----------



## mingle

Faheem.dsa said:


> Any reference backing your claim?


Windjamer is correct at Anatolian Eagle they were Italins and saudi one were at Saudi Pak turkey EXercise its by Alan warns Airforce Monthly who quoted at his twitter account .He is correct as always



HAIDER said:


> New assignments are coming up for PAF. After Turkish coup, change of interest in the region.


Yeh shah G ur right i will see more close and fruitful relationship btween two allied nations Pak and US .The current Redflag is beging of this new trend .


----------



## X-2.

nadeemkhan110 said:


> ISLAMABAD: (APP) Chief of Staff United States Air Force General David Lee Goldfein visited Air Headquarters here on Saturday.
> 
> On his arrival at Air Headquarters, the distinguished guest was received by Air Chief Marshal Sohail Aman, Chief of the Air Staff, Pakistan Air Force.
> 
> The visiting guest paid homage to martyrs of PAF by laying a wreath on the Martyrs’ Monument.
> The visiting dignitary was introduced to Principal Staff Officers of Pakistan Air Force.
> 
> Later, he called on Air Chief in his office. Both the dignitaries remained together for some time and discussed matters of professional and mutual interest.
> 
> The Air Chief also highlighted contributions of Pakistan Armed Forces and particularly PAF’s role in operation Zarb-e-Azb.
> 
> General David Lee Goldfein appreciated PAF’s unmatched professionalism and its pivotal role in the ongoing operation against terrorism.
> 
> The US Air Force delegation is on official visit to Pakistan on invitation of Pakistan Air Force.
> 
> Source: https://timesofislamabad.com/paf-pi...ofessionalism-chief-of-staff-usaf/2016/08/13/


There is no second thought abt unmatched professionalism of paf 
Paf is best since 1965 and hold record of destroying 5 Indian fighter jets in 45 seconds


----------



## krash

dsr478 said:


> So I guess they really were upgraded to block 50 standard.





Windjammer said:


> Some say closer to Block-52. ???



Block 50 and 52 are the same standard. The different designations are to differentiate between the engine being used i.e. F110-GE-129 in the Block 50 and F100-PW-229 in the Block 52. Ironically the engine is one of the things holding back the upgraded birds from attaining the standard in full, since the upgrade did not involve changing the engine. Hence rendering the block 50 Vs 52 standard question moot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Thorough Pro said:


> Guys don't take these statements too seriously, they don't prove or disprove anything. Their public affairs dept. knows what will make Pakistani nation go gaga, and they said it. I mean how much of interaction is there between the two AF's for anyone to evaluate the other and make such a comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No! you did not meet any USAF pilot and they did not make any such comments. Last time two AF's had a brief interaction was in 2010 Red flag, now they will have a brief interaction again in 2016, and btw most USAF pilots taking part in these exercises are rookies, and PAF sends it elite in such exercises, so even if ( though I highly doubt it) any USAF rookie pilot made any such comments, I would take them as a general good natured polite comment.


ok!


----------



## HAIDER

Basel said:


> India will perform new assignments, not Pakistan as they are really annoyed with us.


They need muslim country.


----------



## mingle

HAIDER said:


> They need muslim country.


Shah G I am very hopeful we will more F 16s Down the road


----------



## HAIDER

mingle said:


> Shah G I am very hopeful we will more F 16s Down the road


Sir ji if Turkey keep on messing with NATO, then Pak might get F35 before time ....lolzz..Amreeka ma defence related group already voice raise karna laga haan kaa Turkey ko F35 daan ya na daan...





Old pic but has some flaw.


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## araz

Thorough Pro said:


> Guys don't take these statements too seriously, they don't prove or disprove anything. Their public affairs dept. knows what will make Pakistani nation go gaga, and they said it. I mean how much of interaction is there between the two AF's for anyone to evaluate the other and make such a comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No! you did not meet any USAF pilot and they did not make any such comments. Last time two AF's had a brief interaction was in 2010 Red flag, now they will have a brief interaction again in 2016, and btw most USAF pilots taking part in these exercises are rookies, and PAF sends it elite in such exercises, so even if ( though I highly doubt it) any USAF rookie pilot made any such comments, I would take them as a general good natured polite comment.



EXACTLY!!!!!!! Start living in the real world guys. Most AF pilots are professionals and how good they are depends on the training regime. So good and bad are every where. Stop this idolatory behaviour it does not do anyone any good. We need to be grounded firmly and keep on working hard to achieve perfection in our individual fields.
A

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azad-Kashmiri

nadeemkhan110 said:


> ISLAMABAD: (APP) Chief of Staff United States Air Force General David Lee Goldfein visited Air Headquarters here on Saturday.
> 
> On his arrival at Air Headquarters, the distinguished guest was received by Air Chief Marshal Sohail Aman, Chief of the Air Staff, Pakistan Air Force.
> 
> The visiting guest paid homage to martyrs of PAF by laying a wreath on the Martyrs’ Monument.
> The visiting dignitary was introduced to Principal Staff Officers of Pakistan Air Force.
> 
> Later, he called on Air Chief in his office. Both the dignitaries remained together for some time and discussed matters of professional and mutual interest.
> 
> The Air Chief also highlighted contributions of Pakistan Armed Forces and particularly PAF’s role in operation Zarb-e-Azb.
> 
> General David Lee Goldfein appreciated PAF’s unmatched professionalism and its pivotal role in the ongoing operation against terrorism.
> 
> The US Air Force delegation is on official visit to Pakistan on invitation of Pakistan Air Force.
> 
> Source: https://timesofislamabad.com/paf-pi...ofessionalism-chief-of-staff-usaf/2016/08/13/



Maybe that's the problem we're too good! They know with equal equipment and foremost help from Allah, we would be unbeatable. I know Hindustanis will say nationalist, etc, but seriously the forj is well trained and the ginerals who i dislike for ''other'' reasons are really good war planners.



Thorough Pro said:


> Guys don't take these statements too seriously, they don't prove or disprove anything. Their public affairs dept. knows what will make Pakistani nation go gaga, and they said it. I mean how much of interaction is there between the two AF's for anyone to evaluate the other and make such a comment.



Masha'Allah you've worked out the meaningless statement and, on here people are celebrating just because an Amrikan said it. What people don't realize is Christendom has done psychological analysis of us. Winston Churchill wrote in his memoirs about the people of subcontinent and give shabasi, like sher singh, etc! They didn't realize they just been used and all you got is a pat on the back.


----------



## PakEye

araz said:


> EXACTLY!!!!!!! Start living in the real world guys. Most AF pilots are professionals and how good they are depends on the training regime. So good and bad are every where. Stop this idolatory behaviour it does not do anyone any good. We need to be grounded firmly and keep on working hard to achieve perfection in our individual fields.
> A


Sir G
Are the quality of the PAF pilot training have different standards than others specially IAF ?


----------



## araz

pakeye said:


> Sir G
> Are the quality of the PAF pilot training have different standards than others specially IAF ?


IAF training standards were based on Russian models and previously were considered inandequate which is why they did not put up a good show in 65 and possibly 71 as well. Things have changed for the better for them and they are now racking up the hours, indulging in more and mor exercises with foreign forces, have better planes and are more confident on the above accounts. Their main problem is they dont have enough of them around. So in a war their sorties would be hampered due to lack of trained pilots. Rest they are on par with us.
As I said we should not take these statements to heart. We should continue to wrok harder and make ourselves better.
A

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Chai pani trip

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

